#   >    .

## =SER=

!
       .

     226, 310,  340.
     . 310
=================================
:            ,          ?

:        ,      30  2009 . N 150 ( -  N 150)      5  2010 . N 02-05-10/383 ( -  N 02-05-10/383), ,    ()   ,     ,   300 "  "     .         (    )      ,            N 148        .
,      ,                310 "   "  340 "   ",      ,     .

..
-
 " "

30.09.2010

=================================

 :Smilie: 

    ?

----------


## Rat1972

,    226 (   ,   ).

----------


## =SER=

310    ?

----------


## =SER=

...  ...
  310         :
,
,
-,
**  * ?
*

----------


## Rat1972

> 310    ?


   ,  .

----------


## 1

340.      ,          .

----------

,    ,      ,         ,     .    310.

----------

(        ).   ( )   310     ,   . ( )   340        .

----------


## -

> (        ).   ( )


   -  ,      310,  , ,    ?

----------

> -  ,      310,  , ,    ?


    3000?
  -   ,

----------


## -

> 3000?
>   -   ,


    ,         3000?      31   ,   1        -   -      ?         ?     ,      ,                      .    .

----------


## -

> ,


 , ,

----------

310  .                    021.     3000         ,    .

----------

> 3000         ,    .


     ,     ,  ,          3000...     ,    ?        ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ,  ,          3000...     ,    ?


      ,     ,   " ". ,     ,  1       3000...   :Wow:

----------


## -

,   "",        1)

----------


## Juli-buh

, ,      ,       310  340?

----------


## 54

> , ,      ,       310  340?


 
 226,        226

----------


## Juli-buh

> 226,        226


   ,      ,   ,   ?        ,      340  310?

----------

.

----------


## 32

> ,      ,   ,   ?        ,      340  310?


 
     - 
    .

----------

!!!
    226.  2 :    (        )    -. 
     .    ?

----------

> !!!
>     226.  2 :    (        )    -. 
>      .    ?


   ?

----------

> ?


   "   ".      ?

----------

> "   ".      ?


   ?

----------

> , ,


     ?

----------

21

----------


## i

340

----------


## veryoldman

> 340


*    :*

_           310 "   "  340 "   "       ,      ._

* :*
         -            ,      28.12.2010 N 190 ( -  N 190).
      (   ) ,         "       ...",      01.12.2010 N 157 ( -  N 157),      ,      300 "  " .
,    ,    ,     310 "   " ,     ,    -    340 "   " .
              -     12  (. 38  N 157).
         . 44  N 157.  ,       ,      01.01.2002 N 1,        ,                  . ,            .
 2010         :         (    )      ,                       (     05.02.2010 N 02-05-10/383).
 ,             2011 *(1).
 , ,              ,          ,               (           ) (. 14.1      22.06.2006 N 23).
 ,            310 "   "  340 "   "       ,      .
,          *(2).

 :



  :



22  2011 .

----------

,    ,     226!!!!!    02-05-10/383  05.02.2010 .

----------


## nash975

,  - ...       "  ".        ?  ?

----------

> ,    ,     226!!!!!    02-05-10/383  05.02.2010 .


 
    - -  340  310
 226   ,        
   (340),   (340)     ,      ...  ,     -   226 

    -         - 2012,   -  .,    2013.    - 310
      -  310
     "".      "" ,

----------

> ,    ,     226!!!!!    02-05-10/383  05.02.2010 .


,  . ,    .       - , ,   .

----------


## veryoldman

> ,  . ,    .       - , ,   .


**,    , ,    02-05-10/383  05.02.2010 . ?
,     ,  310,   - 340.
 ,   226, ..    .         01.01.2012 -  ...
, .

----------

28.12.2010 N 190 "         "

----------

> ,     ,  310,   - 340.
> .


 

  ,     310   340,    
..

----------


## veryoldman

> ,     310   340,    
> ..


    ,       .
,       .
 ,     .
, ,      ,        !!!!

----------


## tan223

> ,       .
> ,       .
>  ,     .
> , ,      ,        !!!!


#35

----------


## veryoldman

> #35


 .
 -, ?

  2012  !!!

----------

